# SW Extreme Bond Primer



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

Got a question for all my fellow paint heads and girls. Has anyone tried out SW Extreme Bond Primer? Thinking about using it and trying it out but wanted some feedback.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

Sprayed some for the first time yesterday. I was impressed. Sprayed on some oil trim and doors. It didn't smell bad, dried fast, sprayed nicely, and passed the fingernail test pretty much as soon as it was dry enough to touch.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes..lately we have used it as a bonding primer while refinishing cabinets. Did adhesion tests first and were very happy. Sprays well, sands well. No complaints so far.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I used it for the first time a couple days past. I had it tinted with P3 gray, as I was topcoating with Pro Industrial Acrylic DTM in a cherry red color in a gloss, no less.

I sprayed both products with a 310 fine finish tip. I was very pleased with the Extreme Bond primer, as it passed the fingernail test quickly. I would not hesitate to use it again.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Used it over urethane alkyd painted door without sanding first.
The rep brought me a gallon to try.
After an hour, he bought me lunch, I came back, scored it with a razor knife, applied duct tape, and it passed.
I'm looking forward to using it more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is this new or a re-labeled product?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Re labeled. Lol


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is this new or a re-labeled product?


actually it is a new sw product. They copied xim and nailed it pretty well I'd say. I painted some store front tiles with it while it was still being formulated and i'm not sure if they did any more tweeking of it but it passed all scratch tests (fingernail, 5n1, key) that I put it through ,an hour after application, with flying colors. I did a side by side with xim and sw definitely has a competitive product based on my short experience with it. We'll see how it holds up over time...

Happy painting!


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Re labeled. Lol


Its a hyped up version of Anchor bond


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

sprayed it on sanded lacquer and oil today, no problems with adhesion. Dries superfast, I like it better than the BIN synthetic shellac


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

It's good stuff. Used it to redo vinyl windows and it stuck good and the paint hasn't come off at all. Scratch tested the primer and paint...passed 100%.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I used a sample and it worked well over existing oil painted doors. I'm wondering if it can be tinted, and if so, how dark?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Re labeled. Lol


Care to enlighten me what's so funny?

SW used to have a primer called Seals and Bonds for plastics that was relabeled from the Pro Block line into another name (Adhesion Primer if I'm not mistaken) and different label and now this Extreme Bond Primer pops up.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gwarel said:


> I used a sample and it worked well over existing oil painted doors. I'm wondering if it can be tinted, and if so, how dark?


If it only comes in a white based it can be tinted with up to 2 oz. of colorant.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

How would you say this compares to 123 in terms of adhering to non-sanded surfaces?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> sprayed it on sanded lacquer and oil today, no problems with adhesion. Dries superfast, I like it better than the BIN synthetic shellac


that's what I heard today.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I honestly don't think it's all that much better than the multi purpose primer. I've tested them both side by side, the extreme bond was maybe just a hair better. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------

